# When do you start decorating?



## Wethier

How soon do people start putting up Halloween decorations?

I always do Christmas lights but this is my first year doing anything for Halloween. I have some basic props in mind ... No shooting cannons or flying spiders yet for 2012.


----------



## Spooky1

The earlier you put decorations out, the more you have to worry about damage from weather or vandalism. How weather proof are your props and decorations. Most of our stuff goes out on the day of Halloween. There are forum members who have decorations up in August. Most setup at various times in October.


----------



## remylass

I start the graveyard in the beginning of October. The rest goes out a week later or so. My props won't be damaged by rain, but the wind usually does a fair bit of damage.


----------



## jaege

I also start my graveyard the first weekend in October. By the third weekend I have pretty much everything out and the lighting in place. Although any Haunter will tell you that we tweak until nightfall of the 31st. My props are pretty hardy so, short of a lightning bolt, are weatherproof. I build them tough.


----------



## Lunatic

Unfortunately I set up most things the day of and tare everything down Halloween night. It stinks that way but its reassuring to know that I won't have something stolen, vandalized or weather damaged.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

At my old house, I started setup around the first week of September, and would still be putting things together on Halloween day. My lighting and sound didn't go up until the day before or the day of, because I didn't want weather damage, vandalism or thievery to play a part in my Halloween. 

At this house, my wife has made it quite plain that if I start setting up before the 15th of October, she will be a (black) widow. So I'm probably not going to set up too early.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Seems like this one comes up every year. I usually started with a couple of things the last weekend of September, and built up to the big night a few props at a time.


----------



## corey872

I need that first chill of fall to really get in the mood. Usually we have summer heat well into September if not the first week of October, then a big storm comes through and temps never quite recover. 

So maybe sit out a few pumpkins from the early harvest in late Sept/early Oct. Usually make it a point to get the window display up and lit a few weeks before the big day, so passers-by know that Halloween is celebrated here. Then I build up or at least stage props to be ready to go out depending on weather.

The best is when Halloween is on a Saturday as I have all day / free day off work to set up stuff. Worst is the weekdays as I rush home, or take off a bit early and scramble to set things up.


----------



## highbury

I'm with Lunatic. I build all summer long, but mine go up Halloween morning and come down Halloween night. It's a lot of work and stress, but I've put too much blood, sweat and blood into my props to have them damaged by the weather or neighborhood idiots. Although I do change out the front house light to a red bulb one week before.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Well, I am glad I have a safe neighborhood and for the past 2 years have not had anything vandalized or stolen. (knock on wood) I set the scene the last week in September with a Tombstone in the front yard that says Coming Soon...

The 30th of September, being a Sunday will be my fence set up day to box in the yard and protect things. Stones go in after that, then lighting, etc. Bigger props come in sometime in Mid October and the side yard scene that I change every year will be done by October 20th Hopefully. November 3rd everything is down and put away. 

It depends on your neighborhood I guess and what you expect to happen. 

Good luck on deciding


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I start 'staging' my props the end of September, postioning them for the hanging and posing in the garage so I will have easy access. Then depending on when October 1st is I start putting my stuff out. I work mostly on the weekends though, and I have help from family and friends. I have been lucky and I have only had a few things messed with and that usually happens on Halloween night. In 2010 I actually had a 'gift' of 6 large spiders left on my front porch a couple of days after Halloween...I incorporated them into my decorations last year. I figure the earlier I get it up the more enjoyment I get from it. The graveyard usually goes up just a few days before Halloween but I think since I added a fence last year, I may put it up earlier this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

My indoor stuff will go up in September some time and the outdoor stuff will start the first week of Oct. Luckly I havent had a vandalizing or stolen problem. One year I left the tombstones up all winter. It looked kinda peaceful .


----------



## Copchick

I always have a week's vacation the last week of September and start to set up then. Like some others here, I'm always tweaking things right through Halloween night. I have alot of walkers on my street and they start really coming around more in Sept with small talk, like "you should be getting your stuff out soon, huh?" There is absolutely no way I could set everything up in one day. Way too much stuff and plus, I want to enjoy it!


----------



## nixie

I usually start setting up Oct. 1st, and the process usually takes around a week. Every year, I swear we'll get it all set up in a couple days, but it never happens. I hang a sign that says, "Almost finished, see you soon..." over our path entrance while set-up is in progress. We have had trouble with theft and vandalism once in the past, so we put motion lights and a basic alarm system into place. I'm neurotic about building everything to withstand our Michigan weather, so we haven't had too much trouble with that.


----------



## Troll Wizard

I do agree that this question get asked almost every year. I think a lot of what your asking depends on what type of neighborhood you live in. If you don't have problems with theft and vandalism then you can put out your display several weeks before Halloween. If, like a lot of people you live where people think that whatever you have is theirs to destroy or take, then you want to wait and put your Halloween out at a later date.

It also depends on how much you have to set up and how many helpers you have when you do. People who have a large haunt start setting up much earlier in the month sometimes in the last week of September. It can take several tries before you get it down. Weather plays a big part when setting up your display. If you live in a high wind area during October then you may want to wait till a few days before to set up. That way your not running out everyday to reset the haunt.

I also agree that you need to put some type of Halloween decor out or in your window to let people know that you celebrate the season. It could be whole pumpkins on the steps, or something hanging in you windows. Whatever it is just make sure you have it on display. I myself live in a very good and well established neighborhood, which is landlocked. The last development was in the early 60's which I live in. I set my display up at the beginning of October and finish sometime by the second week. I think I've only had one item stolen in the 18 years that I have lived in my area and that was during Christmastime.

The other thing you could do is ask some of your neighbors when they decorate (if they do) and judge by that when to put out your haunt. Either way no matter when you set up your decor, people and kids will love it. So you've come to the right place for ideas, so start your planning now!!!!

Happy Haunting! :jol:


----------



## typoagain

the plan this year is to assemble everything in the garage and set up most of it 2 weeks before Halloween. Things like my FGC will go up and be turned on them. I will put out the plain, simple tombstones early, but the more complex elements will only be out the Friday before Halloween. I pack it away Nov. 1st.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> At my old house, I started setup around the first week of September, and would still be putting things together on Halloween day. My lighting and sound didn't go up until the day before or the day of, because I didn't want weather damage, vandalism or thievery to play a part in my Halloween.
> 
> At this house, my wife has made it quite plain that if I start setting up before the 15th of October, she will be a (black) widow. So I'm probably not going to set up too early.


LOL well I do love a man who knows his place.......... LOL



Pumpkin5 said:


> ...........


I do LOVE seeing those photos - they bring a smile to my face every time.

I'm one of the lucky ones who lives out in the middle of nowhere and so nothing is likely to go missing and most of my props will be staged in a completely enclosed shed under cover so really I can and will start setting up just as soon as I have stuff ready. I do need to get some of the gates repaired though so will have to wait until that is done. Had a friend out today to take a look at them so he will start work on that next month.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I think first day of October is the earliest I would like to start seeing some decorations on houses. As far as props go, depends on your neighborhood and how much stuff you have.

I kind of like the week before when people start getting ready. There seems to be a burst of Halloween in the air. It makes me smile.


----------



## MotelSixx

Cemetery starts next week!


----------



## Pumpkin5

MotelSixx said:


> Cemetery starts next week!


:jol:Yeah! Early bird gets the worm! (or in this case, the corpse!)


----------



## Spooky1

We have an HOA rule that decorations can't be up more than 30 days before or after a holiday, so I couldn't decorate before Oct. 1st, even if I wanted too.  We've had a neighbor complain to another neighbor about our graveyard fence a couple times. They think it's a real fence, which isn't allowed in front yards by the HOA rules,.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> We've had a neighbor complain to another neighbor about our graveyard fence a couple times. They think it's a real fence


And we took that as a compliment


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, and I thought I was the only one with a neighborhood that hates fences.  I had the president of the architectural board send her daughter down to ask "questions" about the fence when I first put it up haha. I laughed so hard as the feable attempt to be sneaky.


----------



## Spookkid

What is this "too soon" you speak of? I have a life size Michael Myers in an upstairs window all year long.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Wouldn't you like to look them straight in the eyes, and quote Chevy Chase (as Clark, in Christmas Vacation) to the HOA? :madvil:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spookkid said:


> What is this "too soon" you speak of? I have a life size Michael Myers in an upstairs window all year long.


:jol:You are hilarious!


----------



## epoweredrc

*When will u start decorating????*

Just wondered when everyone will be putting stuff out?
I got started making stuff 2 weeks ago im so ready but feel its too early read some feel oct 1st but imma have hope lots of stuff to try to put out in one day plus i want plenty to know its here sjnce its our first yr here.. far as i know not many decorate out in my part of town. 
I was thinking maybe put light out first. Then the smaller things then bigger stuff last maybe start steptember 20-23rd but not sure i can wait that long... so ready for it....
I will be taken it down on Nov. 1st and putting christmas up the next week or so.


----------



## Copchick

I always take my last full week of vacation the last week of September. I start getting things from the storage room (about six loads, fully packed suv) and start to put things together and up on display. It takes every bit of that full week and I work through October until it's all done. But really, is it ever "all done"? Lol!


----------



## epoweredrc

Oh well i didnt know about this thread guess the mods moved mine into this one....
I live in middle of nowhere, have one neighbor lives cross street from me, only about five homes on my whole road and there about 400 feeg apart on one side of me and about 3. Football feilds apart on theother
Most seem older with grown up kids. I plan to have. Fence up in front yard and mybe put up no tresspassing just fora extra. I shouldnt have issues.
Used to lie on a mayjor rd never had issues.
I do have cameras in my yard so they be on film if mess around


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I get the boxes and props down and out the first weekend, and that's when I start. I try to add as the month goes on; the tombstones come out first, then the jack o lanterns, then the pumpkinrots & lighting...that way it seems to 'grow' as the month goes on.


----------



## wandererrob

First weekend in October I start putting a few things out by the road. The main haunt doesn't get set up in the back yard until a couple of days before the party/Halloween, whichever comes first.


----------



## jdubbya

End of September; indoor decor
first week of October; Halloween flag and door decoration
Mid October: cemetery fence and a few cheap tombstones, orange bulbs in outdoor lights
Week before Halloween; wall panels on patio, black sheeting hung in garage
2 days before Halloween; castle facade across driveway, finish garage/patio scenes
Night before Halloween; more tombstones, all outdoor lighting
Halloween day; rest of cemetery props, detail everything


----------



## craigfly06

I put my stuff up about a week to a week and a half before Halloween._ I havent had any problem with anybody bothering stuff. My concern is the weather, wind, rain, snow, cold can reek havic on props. Tried putting the delicate ones in a window with a strobe light , but could'nt see them that well. I think if any decorations are put out too early, it just makes the season seem that much longer! _


----------



## Cat_Bones

I'm trying to contain my enthusiasm and wait until at least October 1st to decorate but with September right around the corner I'm dying to start setting stuff up now. (i might just appease myself with decorating my cubicle at work lol)


----------



## Manon

I am not allowed to have anything out (either inside or outside) until the calendar says October, according to the husband. While I have wheedled and tried to bargain about this, he remains firm on this one rule. Oh, and the climbing on the roof rule. Other than that, I have free reign.

So October 1st it is. Everything comes down the morning of November 1.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Manon said:


> I am not allowed to have anything out (either inside or outside) until the calendar says October, according to the husband. While I have wheedled and tried to bargain about this, he remains firm on this one rule. Oh, and the climbing on the roof rule. Other than that, I have free reign.
> 
> So October 1st it is. Everything comes down the morning of November 1.


Haha! 

My wife has me on the same rules...she even gets a bit annoyed if I talk too much Halloween before Labor Day...though she will sometimes be the one to suggest we check out a store to see if they have decor in stock!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

i already have some indoor decorating in up. Mainly to help me stay focused. Thankfully my family is into it too. Maybe not as much as I am but their suporting the idea of me turning the farm into a haunt in the next couple of years so I got off easy in that regard. I don't start setting things up out side untill mid october mainly because right now I'm haunting a friends yard for her kids halloween party. once I get my yard fixed I'll set up sooner.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I usually start setting up the interior of the house about the first week of September, and then start adding every weekend until the first of October, then I decorate fully indoors with the indoor creatures and props, and outdoors the graveyard and smaller props. The really large decorations usually come out the week before Halloween for fear of vandals or theft, and the usual threat in south Florida, storms, which ruined a good portion of my props last year!! Stupid tornado....


----------



## MommaMoose

Interior "fall" stuff comes out Sept. 1. By the last week of Sept. I change it to Halloween. But I too have a husband that says no Halloween yard decorations until October. I can get away with a bale of hay with mums and the cutesy scarecrows but nothing Halloween. Which is ok with me. I like to put out a little at a time and just build on it. Kinda get the neighborhood kids excited to see what is coming out next.


----------



## epoweredrc

I need a scarecrow and hay never had either. I couldnt stand it i hung my lights lastnight few of em was just going strech out see how far would go ( new location for us) but i got the stapler out and put em in place. Big stuff wont go out for few weeks if i can hold out lol


----------



## VillaHaunter

I couldn't stop myself, I started this morning.


----------



## epoweredrc

VillaHaunter said:


> I couldn't stop myself, I started this morning.


Glad to know im not alone


----------



## Acid PopTart

Hrm. I guess indoors here, it's always Halloween! Got lucky and married a guy crazy and in love with the darker side of things as I. Otherwise, I don't think I would have gotten away with our "Electric Vodou Kitchen" which he assisted with. We don't exactly decorate inside as much as we sort of remodel and see what new stuff we can add to our everyday living.

For outdoors, since our set up is different this year, I'm not too sure. I have a fantastic two story foyer with glass all around the double doors so I'm thinking of cutting out silhouettes for the side windows and lettering for "Della Morte's Cirque Macabre" over the top of the doors. Mostly likely using tape to make my already black doors, black and white striped. 

Two years ago I left my blair crow up way until after Christmas until I got worried about all the snow affecting the styrofoam skull (held up nice!) and I left this one primitive looking carved skeleton hanging from the wisteria archway for.... nearly two years. He succumbed to crumbles after our last big storm here.


----------



## Lilly

Ill be starting my graveyard hopefully next week..then as time goes by the rest will follow.
Pumpkin5 thanks for posting i forgot i had all that beef netting for webs will have to get that out i think!


----------



## epoweredrc

Well we got 90% finished monday got get somemore plastic to enclose one display along with part of the carport and need to find more lights anyone know where to find green or red lights? String lights no spot light


----------



## RoxyBlue

epoweredrc said:


> Well we got 90% finished monday got get somemore plastic to enclose one display along with part of the carport and need to find more lights anyone know where to find green or red lights? String lights no spot light


Some stores are starting to put out Christmas decorations. That's where to look for green and red string lights


----------



## Buzz

I let the Christmas decorators decide for me. For example, last year I saw Christmas lights in our neighborhood 6 weeks before Christmas. So, I will start decorating for Halloween about the middle of September this year. What's good for the goose...


----------



## Death's Door

I will be starting the inside decorations starting next week. 

Because Oct. 1st is on a Monday this year, I will be getting the cornstalks and hay on Sept. 29th and setting that up the same weekend. The following weekend is when the fake board up windows go up. Because of the vandalism issue I had last year with the cementary fence, I will be putting that up two weeks before Halloween. 

Everything else that I feel is safe will go out on Oct. 30th. 80% of the Halloween props and tombstones go out on Oct. 31st and taken down that night.


----------



## jackg

Started a couple days ago...


----------



## Ms Poison

Inside decor is in place by end of Sept. Outdoors - My cemetary will not be up until a few days before my party which is on the 27th, The day of my party I will add props then remove that night and replace for Halloween night. I worked for months on my props and do want anything to be stolen or vandalized.


----------



## RandalB

October 1st is generally the earliest Mrs B allows. I am going to put the arm on her this weekend tho.. At least put up the Ghosts in the trees. 

I gave her an Ipad for her birthday so I hope that gives me a little leverage in the begging and pleading.

RandalB


----------



## wandererrob

I start putting the roadside cemetery out around Oct. 1. Since my front yard is a steep-ish wooded hill the main walkthrough haunt is in my back yard, so I don't start on the until a week before. Even then, it's mostly refitting the shed to crypt mode and other things that are out of the way. The gravestones usually go out the last day or two before Halloween or the party, whichever comes first. so my dogs don't trample them too much. I typically have to fix a couple each year.


----------



## diablodeebo

I build all year, or try to do a little anyway. But the month of Sept and Oct are usually insane. the wife's rule is that I have to wait until my one daughters birthday is over (Sept 25) to start setting up and have it down by the oldest one's birthday (Nov 9). It takes pretty much all month to get everything just the way I want it inside and outside. I also have a huge Halloween Party every year so getting everything ready for that is a rat race the last week before the big night. That and all the last minute props that I decide I must build!


----------



## niblique71

Manon said:


> I am not allowed to have anything out (either inside or outside) until the calendar says October, according to the husband. While I have wheedled and tried to bargain about this, he remains firm on this one rule. Oh, and the climbing on the roof rule. Other than that, I have free reign.
> 
> So October 1st it is. Everything comes down the morning of November 1.





BioHazardCustoms said:


> At this house, my wife has made it quite plain that if I start setting up before the 15th of October, she will be a (black) widow. So I'm probably not going to set up too early.


^^^^ You 2 should switch wives/Husbands LOL^^^^

I started already. Usually I start after Sept 15th with minimal display stuff and build up from there. With as much stuff as I have up in trees and on my steep slopes it takes 45 days to set my haunt up ( A littel bit every night). Last year was the first time I couldn't get it all down in one long day (12 hours), so I knew it was time to make a change.

This year, I am starting extra early because for the first time I will have a walkthrough in the back yard. I will reduce the front yard display a little. It will take MORE time to set up this year, but should take less time in future years because everything will within 30' of it's storage area instead of 100' Downhill (Then uphill).

I always set up my Axworthy's first. The pullys/line are in place 365 days a year. So it takes less than 5 minutes to fly my Ghostly first signs of the upcomming decorations

I have had zero problems with vandalism. I am thankful we have a great neighborhood.


----------



## Copchick

I always take my last week of vacation the last week of September so that I can start to decorate. One more day of work! I'll give the grass a final cut before decorating and get the porch cleaned off, then put my orange icicle lights up on the roof. I'm almost giddy just thinking about it!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I said earlier in this thread I wait until Sept 30th before the fence and the first stones make an appearance. A guy down the road from me put up some crappy dummies already that are all block shaped and what not. He has not seen the bride of articulation thread I guess. 

So now I am torn to offset the badness of his display with some good decorations this weekend, or wait another week like I said I would. decisions decisions.


----------



## randyjb77

Started last Sat, Hopefully should be done by Oct 1 if everything goes right but that usually never happens


----------



## epoweredrc

randyjb77 said:


> Started last Sat, Hopefully should be done by Oct 1 if everything goes right but that usually never happens


I started way to early never again, im burned out now. Not putting my big props out till week before party and grave yard completed once i know i can skip cutting the grass. I still need some flood lights but thinking running lights for 2 weeks before halloween.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got irritated earlier, and set mine up tonight.


----------



## skeletonowl

This year the stones are going out the first week of October. Can't wait!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I couldn't take it anymore. I put my stone out that says Coming Soon.... and a few pumpkins. I may be doing a whole bunch this weekend. The awefullness down the road has to be countered.


----------



## turtle2778

Set up for the non motorized and not valuable props is done the first week of Oct. The night of the big props go out. Unfortunately for me there is usually a lot of tweaks and changes over the month because I can't ever seem to make up my mind.  And honestly since we moved I cant wait to hear what my neighbors think of the display. Im really excited for Halloween this year.


----------



## turtle2778

RandalB said:


> I gave her an Ipad for her birthday so I hope that gives me a little leverage in the begging and pleading.
> 
> RandalB


I actually laughed out loud when I read this...Thanks


----------



## Drago

Hoping to start beginning of october, doing it in stages.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

First weekend in October!


----------



## Rocky

I ll definitely start October 1st.. I just can't wait. I've been having nightmares again about not being ready on Halloween!! Haha I dreamt a whole bunch of kids came to my house on Halloween night, turned around and found out I had no candies at all. Oh boy.


----------



## Heatfreakk3

Planning on getting my stuff set up the weekend before October probably. Already getting everything up in my garage for now and planning out everything I have haha.


----------



## Kaoru

Oh but I got a story for this one!!!
This past weekend hubby Terrormaster put up 3 pumpkins in our front door step and a few green lights that shined over the front of our house with a tinge of an orange light at our front door. On Wednesday some lady walking her dog stops us on our way out and says "Hey your getting ready TO early" "It's not October yet" Or something close to that. She says she hopes we aren't setting up yet since its to early for Halloween. She made it sound like a joke but honestly doubted it was a joke. Felt like sarcasm laced with telling us we were decorating to early. Hubby is already planning on putting up one Halloween prop this weekend. >


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

pulled everything out of the crawl space...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am starting next weekend...it will take me until the second week of October to get everything out...probably. I have my helpers already committed to help...so who knows...maybe it will go up faster this year. I was in the garage a great part of the day today......I love saying hello to all my old props!!! I have to get a bug bomb to kill all the spider crickets.....I hate them and they love our garage......


----------



## Haunted Spider

Well weather dictated what I could and could not do this weekend. Brought the fence up and outside behind my house and then it rained pretty much the rest of the weekend. So I worked on building some massive LED spots with RGB controllers instead. Guess the fence is going up this week or this coming weekend.


----------



## Rania

I will begin setting up in a ritual style, praying to the moon gods that all will go well.

Not really lol.....but I will begin Oct 5th and it will take 3 weeks to complete. I open on Oct 26th


----------



## silentskream

we decorate for fall as soon as we get a chance after the "official" season begins. but halloween decoration doesn't start til Oct 1st.


----------



## DemoniaD

I have my Halloween wreath up. The rest goes out this weekend.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Garage pumpkins went up last night. I have to wait on the cemetery until the backyard construction is done.


----------



## jdubbya

We did the indoor decor over the past few days. On Monday, the Halloween flag goes out, as will the door banner. I normally don't put out the fence and columns until the middle of the month, and then add a couple things every few days. The castle facade and canopy will go up the weekend before, as will the patio scene. The majority of it goes out on the 31st and back in that night A lot of work for two hours!!!.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

My neice is coming down on the first, so after she leaves I'll set everything up. On moving night, does anyone's props get destroyed?


----------



## ironlou

We have started because of how much we are doing this year. Since this is our first time decorating a lot for halloween, we have a lot to do. 2 cemeteries takes a lot of time and money to do. We shoudl be done with the outside by next weekend. Neighbors are already coming by daily to check it out. Will post pics for you all to review soon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Got my cornstalks today.....I am starting tomorrow!








I don't know the difference, but I get my cornstalks every year from a farmer's market that gets them from Pennsylvania. They are 10 to 11 feet tall! Good soil, apparently in PA!


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Got my cornstalks today.....I am starting tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the difference, but I get my cornstalks every year from a farmer's market that gets them from Pennsylvania. They are 10 to 11 feet tall! Good soil, apparently in PA!


I can tell you from living in PA that we always have huge cornstalks! I love them and am going to use a lot of them this year too!


----------



## epoweredrc

Mine pretty much finished. Turned on lights lastnight and tonight wish had more lights but broke now. Need another spot light on grave yard but guess it come later i swear anytime this next yr i have extra cash its going for halloween decor..... propblem have tomany hobbies
are facebook links not allowed on this site i posted one on the showroom and its gone guess it got removed


----------



## RoxyBlue

epoweredrc said:


> are facebook links not allowed on this site i posted one on the showroom and its gone guess it got removed


Yes, they are allowed, although they often aren't accessible to people who do not have accounts on Facebook. You do have a thread with a Facebook link in the Links forum - maybe that's where it was moved.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Looks like I'm going to start a day early. I usually start on the 1st of October, but hey it's the weekend and nothing like getting a jump on things!


----------



## Ramonadona

Yep, that's me too, started early (before the 1st of October). The weather has been nice, the ground isn't too hard yet, and I've had some days off from work. That's what promps me to prop out...lol...besides the fact that I just get to over anxious! Although I think next year I won't start so early...the neighborhood kids are getting really curious. So far it's just that they are enjoying the scene. We have a pretty safe neighborhood...so hopefully no vandals...we'll see.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ah, decorating has officially begun, fence and spanish moss up, Most of the tombstones up, windows boarded, and the project ghost running. It is all coming together yet so much to do....


----------



## Death's Door

Started last week bringing up boxes from the basement and hung the boarded up wood panels on the windows and put up the cornstalks yesterday. A lot of people around our neighborhood had their decorations up for two weeks already. 

Still debating as to when to put up the cemetary fence. We have "Gloucester Day" this Saturday and even though I would like to put up the fence I'm apprehensive because the fence was vandalised last year on that day and I don't feel like going through that again.


----------



## chriss_nc

I usually start putting up stuff two weeks out in order to be finished for the Friday before Halloween. We have a party on the Saturday before so I have to be ready. Take down happens the day after. The only thing that remains longer it the flying witch on the garage roof.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Sunset on September 30 is when we start doing the inside of the house. It's still hot as an oven outside, and it gets windy too. My big scenes don't go up until the final week.

My "steampunkin" display goes up on the night of my party (Saturday before Halloween) and comes right back inside on Nov 1. It's too expensive and fragile to leave outside, even covered in a tarp during daylight hours.


----------



## Glockink

November 1st.


----------



## gruesome

*When do you setup?*

Title says it. I usually take off work on halloween day and start setting up as soon as the school buses are gone(usually 8am). I love having the house transform during the day. I also love the reaction as the kids get off the bus. Even better are the ones who tell me its not scary and a few hours later when its dark the same kids wont even leave the sidewalk and come to the house.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I set up for the month of October, as like Christmas lights, I think Halloween stuff should be out for more than one day. 

My fence goes up Usually September 30th, and the windows are boarded the same day. Throughout the month more things appear, which keeps the kids guessing as to what is coming next. 

And it all comes down and is stored by Nov 3rd each year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I set up around mid-september, so that the kids in our neighborhood have time to get the word out to their class mates. Plus, I am obsessive about our lighting being exactly right. I work at it every day up to 10-31, and still think that something is wrong with it. I put our sound system out on the morning of Halloween, and tweak the placement of certain tombstones to guarantee that they get the best viewing angles.


----------



## gruesome

Do either of you have problems with vandals or theft?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I live in a nice neighborhood, still because I don't work, I set up on Halloween and take it down either that night, or the next day


----------



## RoxyBlue

The bulk of our display goes up and down on Halloween - makes for a looong day, but no need to worry about vandals


----------



## WickedOne1414

Last week in September I start rolling it out.
Preps begin in August.
I don't put much outdoor until Oct. 1st so my HOA doesn't complain. ppfftttt


----------



## MurrayTX

I am taking 2 weeks of vacation to build up and tear down. But I will start building the frames for the later walls and ceiling likely in September, since the haunt is protected behind a rock wall and gate. The garage haunt will get mostly built by the first week of October to give me time to go through it with fresh eyes a few times to perfect it by showtime.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Some stuff goes out the weekend before Halloween, but the bulk of the props go out Halloween day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

gruesome said:


> Do either of you have problems with vandals or theft?


I haven't yet (knock on wood) but the fact that I wear a uniform might have a little bit to do with that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

First week of October. This year I have some help so it should go alot easier
I have been known to leave my grave yard up til spring. It looks so nice out there with a blanket of snow, just so peaceful .
I try to get the indoor stuff down by Thanksgiving


----------



## stick

I setup the first weekend in October and this year I am lucky because my neighbor told me he has taken that Saturday off to help me.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Our fence and facade in the front usually goes up the last weekend of september and if there is time we might get our tombstones up. Then the rest of the front yard goes up as we take things out of the attic, garage or shed. We don't usually have problems with vandals or theft because its behind a fence. The back yard is a different story, the walls are built when we have time from the beginning of september. You have to remember though that we have a 2k sqf walk through in the back yard there is no way we could do it in 1 day and I agree that we believe that the decorations should be up all month to be enjoyed. It is hilarious to see the neighbor hood kids ride their biked by every weekend to see what is new!


----------



## jaege

Haunted Spider said:


> I set up for the month of October, as like Christmas lights, I think Halloween stuff should be out for more than one day.
> 
> My fence goes up Usually September 30th, and the windows are boarded the same day. Throughout the month more things appear, which keeps the kids guessing as to what is coming next.
> 
> And it all comes down and is stored by Nov 3rd each year.


I'm with you. I start setting up the first weekend of October and it stays out until November 1st. I will take the day after Halloween off, if it is not a weekend, to do the take down. I do the windows treatments first (boards, glowing eyes etc) then the fence and gravestones, and finally all the animated stuff. It takes a few weekends to get it all up.

I have been lucky and never had a Halloween problem with vandals. Of course I bribe all the teens on Halloween with full size candy bars. I hope the extra good treats will keep them happy.

I did once have a vandal issue on Christmas. I had those grapevine deer with the moving heads and some kid had the male "mount" the female. Not a big deal as far as vandalism goes.


----------



## gruesome

I thought thats how the reindeer were supposed to be setup. Guess ive been doing it wrong all along


----------



## Death's Door

I start setting up the interior of my house around Sept. 15th. I set up my Spooky Towne display first and then start taking down curtains and moving furniture and everyday items out of the rooms to put up my Halloween curtains and decorations. 

On October 1st, Hubby and I put up the cemetary fence and board up the porch windows. I put up cobwebs, cornstalks, hay and wreath. I have had vandalism in the past and care not to repeat that by putting too much outside because alot of the kids go right pass my house going and coming from school each day. 

On October 31st is when everything gets set up outside and displayed. On Halloween night, most of the display is taken down and put back in the house. The cemetary fence and whatever is left outside that I feel is ok to leave out is taken down on November 1st. Once the outside stuff is taken down and put in the basement is when I start taking down the inside decorations. 

Once everything is put away and the house is cleaned, I usually put up my autumn decorations. By that time, I'm ready for turkey!


----------



## Chuck

If I could set up now, I would. I usually setup the fence, board windows and put the tombstones out the last weekend of September. We leave most of it out and tweak lighting here and there for the month of Oct. We have a huge Halloween party (read 150+ people) so we decorate the backyard also. On the 31st we bring a few props from the back to the front and put out the fog machines.


----------



## Nutz

We start with a few small items and a couple of gravestones on Oct 1 and slowly add a few things here and there until Halloween. I always take off the 31st and begin the big stuff in the morning and moving some inside stuff outside depending on weather. The kids come and have fun then all evidence is gone by the next morning when the kids go by on the bus talking about the cool house the night before.


----------



## MapThePlanet

LOL @ Chuck! But I would as well....but normally, we start the last weekend in September of the 1st of October...

I live in a fairly nice neighborhood, no issues with theft or vandals...I think mainly to the fact that the people who live around think I am completely INSANE!! But, I can deal with that!


----------



## Haunted Spider

We have never had a problem with vandals. This will be my fourth year here and so far so good. We also hand out full size candy bars but I only get about 35 kids a year. We still buy a hundred to make sure, and put out other candy for who ever wants it with parents etc.

We throw a halloween party every year and invite the whole street. I think that helps keep the vandals at bay. When everyone looks forward to your display and the party, they don't want to mess it up.


----------



## tjc67

The first year I did my graveyard fence (pvc posts not columns) , it was setup a week before Halloween and just removed the skull post tops and the gateway toppers. We then decorated the fence with lighted garland and fake gaslights for Christmas. 
I am hoping to have the fence up in the first couple of weeks of Oct and add things over time with the animatronics,fog machine and other non-lighting electrical items the day before Halloween. (Of course also depends heavily on Mother Nature and work)


----------



## Blackrose1978

In years past I start setting up the Cemetery in August then the ghouls go up in Sept/Oct depending on which one. So far my creatures have stood up to weather pretty well. This year I am planning on waiting until September to set up the cemetery just in time for Junk Jaunt weekend so I can do a Graveyard sale lol


----------



## Gallows

> I set the scene the last week in September with a Tombstone in the front yard that says Coming Soon...


I love this idea and will be stealing it immediately!

The misses won't allow me to start setting up our outside decor until Oct 1st, and I usually build onto it for about 2 weeks. However, the totes and props start appearing in the garage late August / early September, so I can start building my next set up. We live less than a block away from school, and see a steady increase in kids walking by as soon as we start setting up. So far we haven't had to deal with any vandalism, just the theft of a few uncarved pumpkins one year. My paintball gun stands ready though...


----------



## Mortuis

My stuff as a rule takes no more than an hour or two to set up, inside and out. All my outdoor stuff requires a ladder to get to and it's all cable-tied in place. so theft isn't generally a problem - especially since our dog sounds off if a paper bag should happen to blow across the yard... you can imagine what happens if an actual human being is outside. 

I set up the last Saturday of September or on the first of October (if it's a Saturday) - everything MUST be in place by October 1st.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Feel free to steal the idea Gallows. It gets the neighborhood talking and the kids abuzz about what will be coming next. I usually move the tomb stone around to areas I am going to set up next as well. So it starts in the front yard until the grave yard is up and done. Then it moves to my side yard for the display there so they know more is coming through the month.


----------



## wormyt

Love your decorations on your house.


----------



## wormyt

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I start 'staging' my props the end of September, postioning them for the hanging and posing in the garage so I will have easy access. Then depending on when October 1st is I start putting my stuff out. I work mostly on the weekends though, and I have help from family and friends. I have been lucky and I have only had a few things messed with and that usually happens on Halloween night. In 2010 I actually had a 'gift' of 6 large spiders left on my front porch a couple of days after Halloween...I incorporated them into my decorations last year. I figure the earlier I get it up the more enjoyment I get from it. The graveyard usually goes up just a few days before Halloween but I think since I added a fence last year, I may put it up earlier this year.


 Love the decorations on your house.


----------



## wormyt

I will usually start in the middle of Sept. Thats only the fence and grave yard. I will tinker with all that for a few days then come closer to the end of Sept I will begin over in the other part of the yard. Then come Oct 1st....watch out !!! The rest gets hauled out and there is no turning back.!!!!


----------



## WileE

I also start in mid-late September. I always have a skull and a few crows in the house year round, though. It gets harder to wait every year as new decorations and idea books are on display in August. 
Two weeks ago I found a few dozen rubber rats at a dollar store. The school supply shoppers were amused when I cleared the shelf exclaiming "ooooh rubber rats!".


----------



## FastEddie33

I usually start the first week of October..


----------



## kakugori

Basic construction type stuff, like walls and fence, will start the week before Halloween. All the good stuff goes out Halloween day since we do a yard haunt, and we can't have people looking, stealing, or stuff getting rained on.


----------



## Halloween Gamer

Usually Star Mid Sept. Mostly just fall themed things such as Prop Pumpkins and real pumpkins in our (dead flower bed) Pumpkin Patch and add some mums. Then come October the more Halloween Oriented Props come out. But the majority of the decoration comes out Halloween/ToT Night. Then next day everything comes down.


----------



## Nrthrnstr

This year we are setting up the graveyard probably the first week in October then slowly we are going to stake out and start constructing the base structure. Then the day before halloween we will put the walls on the structure and get lighting and all electrical cords and bars in place. Then the day of we will fill the structure from the time the school buses leave with the younger kids until the younger kids return home from school. Then we eat and prep all our scareactors and trick or treaters. Then by 5:30 we are outside getting ready to scare the pants off whoever shows up! As for tear down, it will take that night and the next morning this year. But lots of hands to help so thats a bonus!


----------



## MotelSixx

Fence and boarded up windows go up this weekend. Then will start tombstones and let the grass get overgrown through them. Facade will go up mid September's, all work inside of facade willbe done by oOct. Then move onto lighting and static props for yard. Don't have too much to worry about with theft and vandalism. Neighborhood kids are proactive at guarding and seeking out the rift raft. Being the crazy biker at the end of the block don't hurteeither O


----------



## Offwhiteknight

This year I'll need to get more setup done earlier; the wife is having a bunko party the second Wednesday of the month (it's her turn to host) and she wants as many decorations up as possible. Pretty sure she'll want me to even have the fogger running that night...

I'm usually not done with what I had planned to build until around then anyway...I work on a few things early in the summer, then it gets too hot, and then I don't pick them back up until September when the wife is working the LA County Fair and I watch the kids...which means I 'watch' the kids run around in the backyard as I'm working on props in the backyard...


----------



## Magic13

Full force 2week count down... But, I honestly think my house is haunted ... Every week I'm seeing more and more halloween items around my house ))).


----------



## VillaHaunter

This morning the big spider started webs on the front porch.........


----------



## Osenator

*The madness as started, Did you start to unpack yet?*


----------



## jaege

I am envious of the vast amount of space you have for storage. I have had to "build" storage; laid floor in my attic, shelves in my garage, a closet in the spare bedroom. of course once it was built "others" started to claim some of the space. Christmas and luggage are crowding my attic space, various junk in the garage etc.


----------



## spideranne

Just started doing that this weekend. And even though I label my bins, it is still great to open them up and "discover" what is inside. Every year I'm amazed by what I've forgotten about...


----------



## Haunt2530

Once mid September hits I'm in full haunt build. Not to far away. I don't have and trouble with vandals. Usually a day or two after halloween it all comes down.


----------



## Darkwalker

I got started a little late this year. Dang Georgia heat! I finished up all my additional fencing and should have the new Columns done in time to have a basic Cemetery set-up by 10/01. No figures or props until 10/31 though.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I can't really set up until much closer to Halloween. I might be able to set up a week or so before - around the 19th would be the earliest I could go. Up until that time I'm still in heavy-duty build mode!


----------



## Death's Door

While driving to the produce stand yesterday I noticed a few houses already decorated with jack-o-laterns and scarecrows. Makes me happy, happy, happy to see this.


----------



## WickedBanshee

Start? I never stop...bathroom, bedroom, kitchen, living room......all year baby!


----------



## MotelSixx

Coming home from pizza place I saw a second house has begun decorating. Small, but nonetheless, they had started.


----------



## jdubbya

I'm starting to see a few houses within a block or so putting out décor, including small tombstones, etc. This is always the hook I use to tell Mrs. dubs that we can start anytime. I'll likely start the inside by the end of next week, but outside stuff won't go up until the second week of October.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

any minute now....


----------



## oldpro

My brother and I are in the building process right now. 
Hopefully we will start placing it all in a week or so. 
We have such a good time with Halloween that we stretch it out.
We have a party the weekend before Halloween and my wife's 
Birthday is on the Halloween . 

We could never put our stuff up and out in a day jut no way.
We have electric to run , air to run for props, lighting , sound ect...
It's a shame it's only 1 day ..


----------



## ATLfun

I am planning on putting things out starting the weekend of Oct. 19th and taking everything down the weekend after Halloween. This will give me about 2 weeks of display time.

Now that my displays are getting more detailed, I am kind of worried of the smaller stuff disappearing.



.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'll probably start decorating the first week of October.  

As for outside decorations, I usually put them out the morning of Halloween cause I'm so worried that others will steal some of the displays that I put out.


----------



## Copchick

I've got the grass cut today and I'll be starting tomorrow! I always take vacation the last week of September so that I can decorate and still have time for tweaking and enjoying it. I picked up a couple things from the storage room yesterday. The monsters are getting excited!


----------



## Manon

I am so excited. I am starting indoors next weekend!!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I'm going to put out my new Blaircrow in a couple of days as the 'harbinger' of things to come. Then I'll get the tombstones and JoLs and pumpkin kreeps, then the skeletons in time for the wife's bunco party. That will be the bulk of it, so everything (or nearly) should be out for about three weeks total.


----------



## Georgeb68

Throughout this week of September.......I will try to figure out the lights by Sunday.....most if my Animatronics don't go up till the day of but tge rest is usually up and ready by then.


----------



## Death's Door

I got an early start on last Friday to set up Spooky Town display and also did start to rearrange the furniture inside and take down my everyday curtains and put up my Halloween curtains.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

5 hours ago.


----------



## Osenator

*Oh the fun of unpacking!*

I just started and I want to cry...

I have so much stuuuuufff! (this is only the basement, nothing from the garage yet, or what is already in the dining roon..). I think I have around 15 animatronics, 30 lifesize props in total to build.


----------



## DanO'TheDead

*It Has Begun*

Started pulling out the heavy stuff last weekend. Final mow and sprinkler shut down Friday 9/27/13, followed by the "lawn trenching" to hide the wires. Giant spider and witch's house go up Sat, Sun and then the rooms and facades trickle out for a few weeks... I love the set up. People come by with their kids and dogs every day to see what has gone up next, ask questions and are so thankful. The kids are awesome, vowing to go through the haunt 'for reals this year!' In too short a time they go from tentative trick or treaters to volunteering as scare actors on Halloween Night! It is the day after that hits me like a ton of bricks... Serious post Halloween depression faced with a week of tear down and storage. Anyone else get that?


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Vikeman

Started decorating the inside of the house this week for our party. Will start putting up the graveyard next weekend.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## DanO'TheDead

Congratulations, you go Wolfman, get your decorating on! I could not wait until "October" so I spent the weekend putting up the spider, fencing (has to go up after the spider or it just won't fit), haunted For Sale sign, gallows, witch's house and electrical trenching. The neighbors are psyched and the dog walking/stroller pushing looky loos are doing laps. The neighbors are thanking us for doing it already, so no worries about prematurely scaring up the street. Halloween is ON!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## randomr8

Inside, this week. Outside, Oct. 30th.


----------



## Manon

I get to start decorating *TODAY*!!!!!

Happy October everyone!!!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## FreakinFreak

Today!


----------



## scareme

*Now!!!!!!*


----------



## Drago

Usually i wait until oct 1st but not this year i started 10 days ago, too many things to do.


----------



## drevilstein

*decorations timeline*

I started last weekend and I will finish up this weekend. Then I'll have the whole month to enjoy my display.


----------

